# Dip stick bearking



## Michael Bennett (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey,

New here, but I went in for an oil change on my 2001 sentra gxe and the dip stick "broke off" in the engine.

They said they were unable to get it out of the neck and had to remove the oil pan to take the neck out.

in the end my $23 oil change cost $475.

they said this was "common" but i don't think so.

Any help with this?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Possible it may have broke, but I wouldn't call it a "common" occurance. Unfortunately there's no way to prove if they had done it or not. On the other hand, last time I broke a dipstick, about 6 years ago, I was able to use a small magnetic pick-up tool to get it out...... I'd find it highly unlikely the dipstick had found a way to get it's entire length down into the oil pan, unless it's extraordinarily flimsy. It's a toss up, but I'd have to call BS, especially on the "common occurance" issue..... Dipsticks don't break unless they're abused significantly.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

They should have also told you about it, and then given you the option of having them remove it or not. Seems to me it was illegal for them to perform any work on the car, other than the oil change, without permission. Unless you signed some piece of paper prior to them doing this work, you may be able to claim that the work was done illegally. I'm not aware of the laws regarding such work where you are at, though. You might want to consult a lawyer on that subject.


----------



## Michael Bennett (Feb 4, 2005)

As far as common check out this site :http://www.broomeman.com/mt/archives/001156.html

An the dip stick has a plastic cover to hold the dipstick which does not allow for use of a magnet, suggestions of a stick and super glue are mentioned. 

However the said the car was undriveable and that it HAD to be done.

The fact that it can happen (get Lodged in the neck) is poor design...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

On both my Maximas and my 240, you can twist and pull the dipstick tube and it will slide out of the block. takes just a couple minutes to pull that thing out and replace it, and the only tools required are small hand tools.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Michael Bennett said:


> As far as common check out this site :http://www.broomeman.com/mt/archives/001156.html
> 
> An the dip stick has a plastic cover to hold the dipstick which does not allow for use of a magnet, suggestions of a stick and super glue are mentioned.
> 
> ...


 I see, I thought they meant "common" as in this happens to a lot of cars.... I'm still concerned with the fact that you never gave permission for the work to be done, and that it cost $400+.


----------

